
Scientists figure out how to preserve vaccines without refrigeration - EndXA
https://nationalpost.com/news/canada/canadian-scientists-figure-out-how-to-preserve-vaccines-without-refrigeration-a-potential-public-health-game-changer
======
icodestuff
Wait, there's a herpes vaccine? Since when?

